# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  câu lệnh append và thực thi query ở access ???

## giasuvietmy

[chào mọi người.
tôi có 1 câu cần hỏi . mong mọi nguời giúp đở nha.

link dow file : http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=91ad9f3166f0eb60111096d429abd3601ff0486f  8818592484bbec0582a7e90e

câu 1:tạo query có tên them_kythu. lấy dữ liệu ở table khang gồm field makh và sodt để đưa vào table cuoc. còn field kythu ở table cuoc thì sẽ nhập từ bàn phím. ==> tôi đả dùng append để giải quyết cái này = query1.==> đả ok

câu 2 :tạo query có tên them_madv. lấy dữ liệu ở table cuoc gồm field makh , sodt và kythu để đưa vào table ctcuoc. còn field madv ở table ctcuoc thì sẽ lấy giá trị từ câu 3. ==> tôi đả dùng append để giải quyết cái này==> nhưng bị lổi.

câu 3 : tạo form như tôi đã tạo ở source code đả gởi gồm text box có tên text1 dùng để hiển thị giá trị k khi cho 1 biến k chạy từ 1 đến 5( sau khi nhấn nút button có tên command2). sau khi nhấn vào button command2 thì sẽ lấy giá trị k để show lên text1 và thực thi câu lệnh query them_dv ????

mong giúp đở nha. cám ơn nhiều.

----------

